# Recommend Heater for shrimps?



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I had a 20 gallon tank with only crs and otos. Any recently the weather has been swinging a lot, and it had effect my tank temp. I tired to use Eheim Jager 100 watt, but after 10 min, the shrimp were acting weird, twitching around or doesn't want to touch the gravel or something. So i had it remove and have a second attempt. But this time is worst, they were losing balance, and cant stand on their feet(laying on the side or back), they looked like they were in critical condition. So I had to remove the heater immediately. Luckily, they were fine the next day. But I want a stable temp for my shrimps. Doesn't anyone have any good heater in mind for a 20 gallons tank only with shrimps(crs) and several otos with plants. Thank you very much.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Probably gets too hot (and doesn't shut off until the water gets to the temp that you set it). Try to use a smaller one 50w and set it up to 70F. By the way CRS will do just fine in cold water, around 60+. Their metabolism will slow down but they will do just fine.


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 on the smaller heater or I have a 100w theo hydor and it keeps it at a constant 75 in my 20g tall


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't use a heater for CRS and CBS tank they like it cold ,my tank is 70- 71


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

Better to be safe then sorry with CRS, especially higher grade stocks. I use an Eheim Jagar.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 17, 2012)

I would definitely get a smaller heater. I have heard the Aqueon Pro series are actually pretty good, no personal experience with them though.


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

NYREPS said:


> I don't use a heater for CRS and CBS tank they like it cold ,my tank is 70- 71


This is good to know.


----------

